# Unable to place images in Illustrator



## simanion (Feb 13, 2008)

(Illustrator CS2)

Hi, Im still learning the program but this is an error that hasn't occurred before under the same circumstances. I am working on Macs at uni (as I dont have Illustrator at home) and with images from my USB drive. I want to get the images into my ai document and trace them to make a logo, but Illustrator is preventing me from doing this in any way I try.

*** I try to 'place' (file>place...) a jpg from the USB into the ai document and one of three things happens:

1. It appears as though nothing has happened so I 'select all' and this highlights an empty box where my image should be. This always happens on the first try after I open the document.

2. I delete the box and try again. This time not even the invisible box is placed. The computer processes and then acts as if I commanded it to do nothing.

3. Irregularly, if I try again it seems like it's about to happen (with a preview showing and asking me to approve) and then I get the message "the operation cannot complete because of an unknown error".


*** I tried opening  the jpg in Photoshop and copying and pasting from there and got the same "unknown error" message, followed by the empty invisible box.

*** The images place in photoshop with no problem.

*** The images cant be dragged and dropped into Illustrator.

*** I tried opening the image with Illustrator and get the message "insufficient memory was available to complete the operation". The image is only small - less than 1MB.

*** I tried changing the file to a tiff and a pdf. I tried uploading the jpg to internet and saving and placing from there but this is unsuccessful. I tried other images saved both from my computer and the uni computer and they dont work.

** SOMETHING WORKS:* I tried with random images from the internet and _some_ (usually around 4kb) saved to Documents and placed are done so successfully. But this is no use to me.

I have done this in the past and there have been no problems placing or pasting images whatsoever. I dont think uninstalling is really an option as they are the uni's computers and that would probably be an ordeal.. I really need this to be fixed quickly as I have no other access to Illustrator and it's part of a job. It happens with all the computers in the lab. I cant even start making the logo until this is overcome. I would _really_ appreciate some help! your ideas on what the problem could be and what needs to be done to fix it. 

Thanks for your time,
Simon.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 14, 2008)

Are your jpg images saved as RGB or CMYK? They should be RGB.

Your other options are repair permissions and trash the preference files, in that order. To trash, search for Illustrator and move the .pref and .plist files you find to the trash. Restart Illustrator.

I really think it's a problem with your images.


----------



## simanion (Feb 14, 2008)

Thankyou for your suggestions Natobasso.

I have tried them as both RGB and CMYK. 

I thought it was my images as well, or maybe just things from my USB. But I tried it with images that were completely independent of my home computer and the USB and the same problem occurred. I find it very strange that the very small images can be placed properly.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 14, 2008)

Have you tried loading the images directly to the computer hard drive rather than the USB? I think that drive might be part of the problem.

Make sure your jpgs are RGB and 72dpi. Size them as you prefer.


----------



## simanion (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not sure if i know what you mean, but if you mean have i tried saving the images to places apart from the USB (documents, desktop etc) then yes I have.

I might try using a different USB next time as well, to see if that makes a difference. But I think the problem lies with Illustrator, like a setting has been changed or something, or there is a nasty glitch.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 14, 2008)

Get info on one of the photo files to check permissions. Open the Read/Writes and see if you have rights to the image. If not, reset the file to be unlocked, and set to Read/Write for everything except Other.


----------



## TaradactylXO (Apr 23, 2019)

Natobasso said:


> Have you tried loading the images directly to the computer hard drive rather than the USB? I think that drive might be part of the problem.
> 
> Make sure your jpgs are RGB and 72dpi. Size them as you prefer.



For anyone still experiencing this, using a USB could definitely be a part of the problem. That's where the "insufficient memory was available to complete the operation" message is most likely coming from. Check to see if you have enough disk space on your drive. You can save space by compressing your files or by zipping them up.


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 23, 2019)

TaradactylXO said:


> For anyone still experiencing this, using a USB could definitely be a part of the problem. That's where the "insufficient memory was available to complete the operation" message is most likely coming from. Check to see if you have enough disk space on your drive. You can save space by compressing your files or by zipping them up.


Trouble is you would need to uncompress in order to use them. 

Keep in mind the OP posted this *11 years ago*.


----------

